# 2nd cycle weird acne



## deejeff442 (Dec 17, 2014)

So i am just at 4 weeks in .gained 13 pounds already.600wk test.400wk deca and 30 mg a day of dbol . seriously happy how its going.the only side i am getting are pimples .my face is a bit oily .here is the weird thing.i am not getting pimples on my face or back.i am getting a bunch on my ass cheeks.seems odd to me


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> So i am just at 4 weeks in .gained 13 pounds already.600wk test.400wk deca and 30 mg a day of dbol . seriously happy how its going.the only side i am getting are pimples .my face is a bit oily .here is the weird thing.i am not getting pimples on my face or back.i am getting a bunch on my ass cheeks.seems odd to me



Are you taking an AI? 

I mean, acne is normal on steroids. I've never broken out on cycle, however, and I think this is because I keep my e2 in check and a very regimented injection schedule. It might be genetic, I'm not sure. I had bad acne during puberty, if that means anything at all.

Also, I don't mean to sink your ship, but be prepared to deflate once the deca and/or dianabol is out of your system. On dianabol, I gain water in all the right places. Once that shit is out of your body, it may appear that you lost some serious gains, but you just losing some serious h20


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree with shenky.....I am seriously acne prone.....watching your E2 makes all the difference in the world....do you have adex on hand?  If no, get some!


----------



## Paolos (Dec 17, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> So i am just at 4 weeks in .gained 13 pounds already.600wk test.400wk deca and 30 mg a day of dbol . seriously happy how its going.the only side i am getting are pimples .my face is a bit oily .here is the weird thing.i am not getting pimples on my face or back.i am getting a bunch on my ass cheeks.seems odd to me



Always been an  issue for me especially on the shoulders, chest and hips (upper thigh) in the boxer area. I have an office job so I sit on my butt most of the day
and I think that dosent help. Hate to state the obvious but clean the skin as much as possible and mist with peroxide to kill the bacteria. If I wait
too long it turns into cystic acne and I need antibiotics to get it under control. I also shave so ingrown hairs are quite common and can get very inflamed.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

Is being on a preventative antibiotic a bad idea? Say bactrim/doxy at a low dose?

Having not cycled yet just wondering if it's something I should have on hand when the AS gods look upon me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Is being on a preventative antibiotic a bad idea? Say bactrim/doxy at a low dose?
> 
> Having not cycled yet just wondering if it's something I should have on hand when the AS gods look upon me.


That's a horrible idea... never take an antibiotic when not needed and only take the proper antibiotic for the type of bacteria you are infected by.

If you are worried about acne there is a prescription soap that is sulphur based and works very well. 

Tea tree oil soaps are a holistic option as well. Be careful not to over dry the skin with harsh soaps.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

Fair enough, just wasn't sure. Both doxy and bactrim are wide spectrum so that why I threw them out there. Wife's good friend works for a dermatologist so if I run into the problem in the future should be a easy remedy.


----------



## Paolos (Dec 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's a horrible idea... never take an antibiotic when not needed and only take the proper antibiotic for the type of bacteria you are infected by.
> 
> If you are worried about acne there is a prescription soap that is sulphur based and works very well.
> 
> Tea tree oil soaps are a holistic option as well. Be careful not to over dry the skin with harsh soaps.



POB is right don't use the antibiotic WO knowing what your treating. When my primary gives it to me they take a sample from a zit to determine
what to use. It normally the same thing but has changed before. And they are a long run medication for my acne 60 days to 6 months (no kidding!).

I have perscription whipes that are sulphur based and seem to be ok


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

Paolos said:


> POB is right don't use the antibiotic WO knowing what your treating. When my primary gives it to me they take a sample from a zit to determine
> what to use. It normally the same thing but has changed before. And they are a long run medication for my acne 60 days to 6 months (no kidding!).
> 
> I have perscription whipes that are sulphur based and seem to be ok




Not to mention the larger issue at hand when using antibiotics willy nilly


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> Not to mention the larger issue at hand when using antibiotics willy nilly



I love it.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 17, 2014)

Its ok Shenky.you arent sinking my ship.i realize i am holding water.i have an ai on hand but havnt used it . actually the last few days the pimples seem to be going away.maybe my body adjusted some how.so on with the cycle as it is.also have hcg which i plan to start soon.the usual clomid and nolvadex for pct.


----------



## 502 (Dec 18, 2014)

You probably need to be running an AI at 600mg of test a week. I'd take it before your e2 gets out of hand. I used to not run one unless i started getting e2 sides, then last cycle with test and tren I started getting a lump in my left pec. I'll always run an AI from now on. It went away but it was a bit painful while there.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I have an AI on hand but havent used it




This is your problem and if, by chance, it's not, it willl be eventually.






502 said:


> You probably need to be running an AI at 600mg of test a week. I'd take it before your e2 gets out of hand. I used to not run one unless i started getting e2 sides, then last cycle with test and tren I started getting a lump in my left pec. I'll always run an AI from now on. It went away but it was a bit painful while there.



Listen to this dude


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 18, 2014)

Gotcha .thanks i will start it today.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you want to be big or have clear skin?


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 18, 2014)

I want to be big and have a 3rd nipple


----------



## richard head (Feb 27, 2015)

if I can share something here
I also used to get some weird ass acne
on and off cycles
what I came to find out a long time ago was that sweat was causing it
and more so was my cotton underwear...switched to lycra type like under armour and never had it again 
I cant believe Im sharing this information lol


----------



## bmezine (Jan 21, 2016)

502 said:


> You probably need to be running an AI at 600mg of test a week. I'd take it before your e2 gets out of hand. I used to not run one unless i started getting e2 sides, then last cycle with test and tren I started getting a lump in my left pec. I'll always run an AI from now on. It went away but it was a bit painful while there.



Noob question... I see allot of you talking about E2, What does it stands for?! im lost here hahaha


----------



## Go Away (Jan 22, 2016)

bmezine said:


> Noob question... I see allot of you talking about E2, What does it stands for?! im lost here hahaha



Estradiol.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 22, 2016)

I think acne location and if you get acne at all has a ton to do with genetics. I never had acne before, tren blew my back up hard, nothing on my ass or face. Maybe just your place to get acne is your ass. Check with a derm, try and get on some accutane (which could be a cure), keep the aas facts to yourself otherwise they will blame it. You can use a pharmacy in Texas to get accutane for like $30 per month (any dosage) as long as you have some form of insurance so it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## BigGear (Feb 7, 2016)

deejeff442 said:


> So i am just at 4 weeks in .gained 13 pounds already.600wk test.400wk deca and 30 mg a day of dbol . seriously happy how its going.the only side i am getting are pimples .my face is a bit oily .here is the weird thing.i am not getting pimples on my face or back.i am getting a bunch on my ass cheeks.seems odd to me




I always had problems with acne during high school and my teen years and it only got worse when i started my first cycle, the best way i found to help is accutane and going tanning at least twice a week to dry my back up.


----------



## Dex (Feb 7, 2016)

I just got a bunch during PCT and they were on my quads.


----------

